# really mild cramping really low down ?????



## inkdchick

I have had really mild cramping most of the afternoon really low down. I am currently 6 or 7 dpo of a 24 or 25 day cycle and am not due for my period until the 29th at the latest and i am really puzzled as to why i have this cramping which is at hairline level and i have a low backache too and i have been so tired in the last couple of days and havent got out of bed before 9.30am at the latest 11.45am so dont know what that is either ( oh by the way i work from home so dont have to worry about being anywhere LOL ) but as for this cramping its just too early for my period so :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## Minno

Mmmm - this sounds quite promising! Perhaps could be a sign of implantation? Keep us posted xx


----------



## ArticBaby

Fx'd for you hun:happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

thanks guys not holding out much hope but you never know the cramping stopped after two days this morning at about 11am , oh but when i lift my left arm i get a pulling pain through my left boob weird but ii happen and they are both are sore today, but i do feel knackered now so we will have to wait for a week to find out now not due for period until the 29th eeekk!!!


----------



## mumoffive

Good luck. Sounds really like implantation!!! xxxx


----------



## inkdchick

i really hope so coz i feel weird this month i cant get enough sleep and i cant get up in the mornings and thats not like me and i have so much gas its unreal :rofl:


----------



## Missy

That's sounding promising. I had an underarm/boob pain on the right side when I was pg with my dd before I was due for AF which sounds a bit like your weird pain. I had the gas too! lol 
Everything tightly crossed for you hun :)


----------



## FutureMommie

sounds like a good sign to me! hope you get a bfp! When will you test?


----------



## inkdchick

im not testing well not that i wouldnt but me and OH have had a few positives and they all turned out to be early m/c's so really weiry of doing them, might do one when and if i get to two weeks late but thanks , today i have really uncomfortably hurting boobs and a really swollen belly and so much gas !!!!!!!!!! and still pleanty of creamy cm so im really hoping


----------



## Macmad

Finger crossed for you!


----------



## inkdchick

just thought i would give you all an update.

Well i think we have done it !!!!
I am feeling very sick this morning and have just been to loo and gagged !!!!!
My cm is still lots of a lotiony/creamy , still getting mild cramping and lots of Gas, trapped wind you name it, boobs oh dont get me started the nipples are constantly out and have stingy pains some time during the day and the boob itself is so sore near my armpit and down the sides, and i have had pinching and pressure in my abdomen which is swollen tight. Nausea and gagging has kicked in this morning too when i got up and hasnt gone yet eeek !!! a first for me !.
Most of this is so different to what i normally get around now. I normally get sore boobs but underneath , cm has dried up before now or is thick white and not a lot of it maybe if i wipe and two days before my period due i get really really bad cramping like dragging claws inside. So you see who needs tests when all of a sudden the nausea kicks in and i have never had this before not even with my daughters so could this really be pregnancy at last and be a BOY (that would be great i already have two grown up girls) any thoughts girls ? ! ? !


----------



## Missy

It sounds very very promising inkd!! When are you going to test? How Exciting!!!!! :):):)


----------



## Rumpskin

Test sweety, sounds really promising x


----------



## truly_blessed

i've got everything crossed for you here hun. sounds very promising and great news x :dust:


----------



## inkdchick

Rumpskin - aww thank you xx :hugs:
Truly_blessed thank you so much :hugs:
Missy i dont know maybe next week as OH is afraid it will be another m/c as we have had 3 + in the past and they all turned out to be early m/c so dont want it to happen again but tbh i never had all these signs and things with any of them but to a man they are all the same if you know what i mean, so i will go with him and try and wait til next week but if this nausea gets worse i will make him go and get a test , i have never had this before with any of my girls or my m/c of 5 and half months in 1989 so i am really really hopful and thank you i just i wish i knew for definate now i mean i know what i feel but that isnt good enough is it ? ! 
Thank you :hugs: xx


----------



## turnersgirl

I really hope your dream comes true, sounds so exciting. You were very positive for me when i had a down day recently so sending lots of positive vibes back your way and can't wait for the next update.

Be lucky xx


----------



## inkdchick

tbh i think the next update will be a confirmation hun coz i really dont feel good and hurt all over so this is it !!!! i am giving you one now but its unoffical coz i just know me and my OH wont let me test til next week , men just see everyihing the same each time so they dont trust it, and after all we are the only ones that get the sore boobs, wet underneaths, headaches that are mild and dont come to anything, nausea and gagging, pinching and pressure in the belly and bloated stomach, well actually they get that and al lot of the last one GAS !!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Nise

It all sounds very exciting and promising. I so hope this is it for you and another BFP for us more mature ladies thread. Good luck hun, I'm keeping it all crossed. :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

well i have just got up from an hour kip and have just been to the loo and i now have brown tinged cm, so its not looking good as i went to bed with cramping although not bad it was still there and my period is due tomorrow thereabouts so i think its all over :( again!!!


----------



## jessylu

hi,just read your posts and i had the same,sore boobs,cramping and brown cm.was totally convinced af was on way but no did test and got bfp! fingers crossed for you hun:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you so much i feel so down though did you and congratulations hun and thank you xx


----------



## jessylu

thanks hun x yep-every month i made my oh`s life a total nightmare! its so hard when you spend the two week wait hoping and looking for every little sign to have it all come crashing down when af turns up! i had pretty much given up-got fertility appt and thought sod it,will give it a rest til appt because i was so disheartened. no ovulation tests and totally switched off. i know how hard it is and dont feel bad for feeling down-why should you!?? i really hope this is it for you hun xx


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Have you done a test? Im really interested to see if your pregnant!!


----------

